# Guión / guion



## Kurama

> Pregunta separada de hilo con tema distinto


Hola: Actualmente según la RAE, ¿«guion» solo se acepta sin tilde?, ¿o se permite la tilde?
Gracias.


----------



## flljob

Según el DRAE, puedes escribir guion o guión. 

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Del DPD:

*guion1* o *guión*.  ‘Escrito que sirve de guía’ y ‘signo ortográfico’. La doble grafía, con  o sin tilde, responde a las dos formas posibles de articular esta  palabra: con diptongo (_guion_ [gión]), caso en que es monosílaba y debe escribirse sin tilde; o con hiato (_guión_ [gi - ón]), caso en que es bisílaba y se tilda por ser aguda acabada en _-n._  La articulación con diptongo es la normal en amplias zonas de  Hispanoamérica, especialmente en México y en el área centroamericana;  por el contrario, en otros países americanos, como la Argentina, el  Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela, al igual que en España, esta palabra se  articula con hiato y resulta, pues, bisílaba. Debido a esta doble  articulación, y con el objetivo de preservar la unidad ortográfica, en  la última edición de la _Ortografía_ académica (1999) se establece  que toda combinación de vocal cerrada átona y abierta tónica se  considere diptongo a efectos de acentuación gráfica. Por ello, en _guion_ y otras palabras en la misma situación, como _ion, muon, pion, prion, Ruan, Sion_ y _truhan,_  se da preferencia a la grafía sin tilde, aunque se permite que aquellos  hablantes que pronuncien estas voces en dos sílabas puedan seguir  tildándolas.


----------



## Gabriel

No entiendo. ¿No era que el hiato se forma tildando la vocal cerrada para transformarla en abierta, y de esa forma tenemos dos vocales abierta que separan sílabas?

En este caso, el tilde está en la vocal abierta que no sigue siendo abierta, y seguimos teniendo una vocal cerrada y una abierta formando diptongo. No veo que el tilde en la o consiga el objetivo de que la palabra quede "ortográficamente" bisílaba, más allá de cómo se la articule al hablar (que yo lo hago en dos sílabas).

Ejemplos:

María: palabra grave terminada en vocal que, con la primer regla de acentuación, no levaría tilde, pero la i (vocal cerrada) lleva tilde y romper el diptongo para que suene |ma-'ri-a| en lugar de |'ma-ria|.
Mediático: Se sigue pronunciando |me-'dia-ti-co| y no |me-di-'a-ti-co| porque sigue habiendo diptongo porque el tilde está en la vocal abierta.
Farmacéutico: Igual que la anterior, excepto que en este caso la vocal abierta precede a la cerrada (sigue siendo diptongo).
Jesuítico: El tilde está en la vocal cerrada (que se transformaría en abierta) pero la otra vocal también es cerrada por lo que sigue habiendo diptongo.

Soy consciente de que la justificación del tilde en guión no es para romper el hiato si no, que si la pronuncio como bisílaba, entonces me queda una palabra aguda terminada en n y por lo tanto llevaría tilde. Sin embargo, como dije antes, por más que la pronuncie en dos sílabas para mí ortográficamente sigue siendo monosílaba porque el diptongo sigue estando con o sin tilde, y los diptongos no separan sílabas.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

A partir de la Ortografía de 2009, _guión_ no debe acentuarse. Como tampoco_ Sión, guié, pió_ y varias decenas de palabras del tipo.

Saludos.

(Es una regla que a mí no me gusta y sigo acentuando como antes.)


----------



## Peterdg

El DPD y el DRAE todavía no se han adaptado a las nuevas reglas ortográficas del 2010, pero sí el apartado "Preguntas frecuentes" del sitio de la RAE.



> Las palabras afectadas por este cambio son formas verbales como _crie, crio, criais, crieis_ y las de voseo _crias,_ _cria _(de _criar_); _fie, fio, fiais, fieis _y las de voseo _fias,_ _fia _(de _fiar_);_ flui, fluis _(de _fluir_);_ frio, friais_ (de _freír_); _frui, fruis_ (de _fruir_); _guie, guio, guiais, guieis_ y las de voseo _guias,_ _guia _(de _guiar_); _hui, huis _(de _huir_);_ lie, lio, liais, lieis_ y las de voseo _lias,_ _lia _(de _liar_); _pie, pio, piais, pieis _y las de voseo _pias,_ _pia _(de _piar_); _rio, riais _(de _reír_); sustantivos como _*guion*, ion, muon, pion, prion, ruan _y_ truhan;_ y ciertos nombres propios, como _Ruan_ y _Sion._
> Aunque la ortografía de 1999, donde se establecieron las citadas convenciones, prescribía ya la escritura sin tilde de estas palabras, admitía que los hablantes que las pronunciasen como bisílabas pudiesen seguir acentuándolas gráficamente. *En cambio, a partir de la edición de 2010, se suprime dicha opción*, ...


EDIT: Ah, sí, se me olvidó de contestar a tu pregunta: ahora bien: no, ya no se admite la tilde en guion.


----------



## Lurrezko

Cada vez que leo en la prensa ese guión sin la tilde, se me llevan los demonios. Ya me he resignado a vivir el resto de mis días en este estado de indignación ortográfica. Mi padre se murió tildando *fue* (no mientras la tildaba, entiéndaseme), y a mí me producía cierta ternura su empecinamiento. Cómo lo entiendo ahora, pobre hombre.

Un saludo


----------



## Julvenzor

Lurrezko said:


> Cada vez que leo en la prensa ese guión sin la tilde, se me llevan los demonios. Ya me he resignado a vivir el resto de mis días en este estado de indignación ortográfica. Mi padre se murió tildando *fue* (no mientras la tildaba, entiéndaseme), y a mí me producía cierta ternura su empecinamiento. Cómo lo entiendo ahora, pobre hombre.
> 
> Un saludo




¿No estiman estos doctos de la RAE que "guion" se pronunciaría entonces "guÍon"? ¿Tan difícil habría sido permitir ambas formas según cómo lo pronuncie el hablante? ¿Algo como "vídeo" o "video"? Si es que...

Por cierto, las tildes suponen un mayor gasto de tiempo al escribir; así pues, sí, lo lamento, su padre se murió por tildarlas. ¡Son unas asesinas! ¿Acaso nadie piensa en los niños? 

Un saludo.


----------



## Peón

Parece, entonces, que desde 2010 ando incurriendo en pecado de lesa acentuación.  Ya soy un señor mayor, así que seguiremos pecando nomás...


----------



## Gabriel

Julvenzor said:


> ¿No estiman estos doctos de la RAE que "guion" se pronunciaría entonces "guÍon"?


Claro que no. Para que se pronuncie |'gui-on| debería tildarse la i para romper el diptongo.

El tema es que no hay forma escribir |gui-'on| en español. Aún si tildas la o, sigue siendo un monosílabo ortográfico, así que no tiene sentido. Escríbelo "guion", ahórrate el tilde, y pronúncialo como quieras.


----------



## Julvenzor

Gabriel said:


> Claro que no. Para que se pronuncie |'gui-on| debería tildarse la i para romper el diptongo.
> 
> El tema es que no hay forma escribir |gui-'on| en español. Aún si tildas la o, sigue siendo un monosílabo ortográfico, así que no tiene sentido. Escríbelo "guion", ahórrate el tilde, y pronúncialo como quieras.




Tenés razón en lo del digtongo. Aun así, la tildaré hasta que me muera o vengan a buscarme por resistencia a la autoridad.

Un saludo.


----------



## Aviador

Agró said:


> Del DPD:
> 
> *guion1* o *guión*... en otros países americanos, como la Argentina, el  Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela, al igual que en España, esta palabra se  articula con hiato y resulta, pues, bisílaba...


Sin duda hay que agregar a los países mencionados por el DPD en esta cita de Agró a Chile. La pronunciación normal aquí es con hiato.


----------



## Peterdg

Iba a abstenerme de comentarios, pero no puedo resistir. Por enésima vez, *la tildación no tiene nada que ver con hiatos. *


----------



## duvija

Viva, viva! varios en el campo de mantener el tilde ( o es 'la tilde'?) dado que sí marca, al menos, separación de sílaba. Peterdg, callate la boca! Ya sé que la razón del tilde en la [o] no es porque termina en [n]...


----------



## Gabriel

Peterdg said:


> Iba a abstenerme de comentarios, pero no puedo resistir. Por enésima vez, *la tildación no tiene nada que ver con hiatos. *



Supongo que te refieres a este caso en particular. En palabras como "río" vs "rio", claro que tiene que ver.

Yendo a "guion/guión", ya dijimos que el tilde es porque, si la pronuncias como bisílaba, es una palabra aguda terminada en n y por lo tanto lleva tilde.
Pero entonces se entra en una contradicción paradójica: "guión" sigue siendo monsílaba, porque sigue teniendo diptongo, por lo tanto no es aguda y no lleva tilde.

Por eso dije, pronuciémosla como queramos. Yo mismo la pronuncio |gui-'on|, pero no hay forma de *escribir* esa fonética en español por más tilde que le pongamos. Así que propongo no ponerle tilde y evitar un error de ortografía, no sólo porque lo dijo la RAE en 2010, si no porque va en contra de siglos de historia de reglas de tildación en español y, además, no nos ayuda a que quede escrita como la pronunciamos.

De todas formas, aunque no los acompañe, apoyo a los que se rebelan y quieran seguir escribiendo "guión".
Yo dejé de usar (cuando me acuerdo) el tilde en muchas palabras de este estilo que en Argentina se suelen pronunciar con hiato, por ejemplo "fluido" (que yo pronuncio |flu-'i-do|), cuando me di cuenta que la existencia de tilde no ayudaba nada a defender mi pronunciación.

Sin embargo, y por eso apoyo a los desacatados, sigo y seguiré tildando palabras como "sólo" (cuando significa "solamente") hasta que la RAE elimine todos los acentos diacriticos, incluyendo por ejemplo "donde" vs "dónde".


----------



## flljob

Yo propondría, para quienes dicen "gui-ón", poner diéresis: guïón. 

Saludos


----------



## duvija

flljob said:


> Yo propondría, para quienes dicen "gui-ón", poner diéresis: guïón.
> 
> Saludos



O poner un 1 en lugar de la 'i'. Total, si vamos a decidir disparates...


----------



## Gabriel

¿La h rompe diptongos?

Guihón.


----------



## flljob

No, la "h" no los rompe. 
El poner diéresis sobre la "i" produce un hiato. Es un recurso que se usa en poesía. Un ejemplo de san Juan de la Cruz:
Donde tu madre füera violada. Con diéresis es un endecasílabo. Como ves, estimada Duvija, no es ningún disparate.

*diéresis**.*
(Del lat. _diaerĕsis,_ y este del gr. διαίρεσις, división).
*1.* f._ Gram._ Pronunciación en sílabas distintas de dos vocales que normalmente forman diptongo, como _ru-í-na_ por _rui-na, vi-o-le-ta_ por _vio-le-ta._ En el verso, la *diéresis* es considerada como licencia poética por la preceptiva tradicional.
*2.* f._ Med._ Procedimiento quirúrgico, o conjunto de operaciones, cuyo carácter principal consiste en la división de los tejidos orgánicos.
*3.* f._ Métr._ *Signo ortográfico (¨) que se pone sobre la primera vocal del diptongo cuyas vocales han de pronunciarse separadamente, como en vïuda, rüido. Se emplea a veces sobre la vocal débil, para deshacer un diptongo en voces de igual estructura y de distinta prosodia, como en pïe, del verbopiar.*
*4.* f._ Métr._ En griego y latín, cesura de un verso, si coincidía con final de pie.
*5.* f._ Ortogr._ Signo ortográfico (¨) que se pone sobre la _u_ de las sílabas _gue, gui,_ para representar que esa letra representa un sonido que debe pronunciarse, como en _vergüenza, argüir._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​Saludos


----------



## duvija

Uh, perdón. La diéresis también se usa en inglés para lo mismo, como aquí.
Que yo lo considere una bobada no implica para nada que realmente lo sea.


----------



## duvija

Gabriel said:


> ¿La h rompe diptongos?
> 
> Guihón.



En 'truhán', lo rompía. Ya no. (_ahito_ ¿ahora es 'ahíto'? Antes rompía diptongo. Si ya no los rompe - si, si, todos pensamos lo mismo... - hay que tildar)


----------



## Gabriel

duvija said:


> En 'truhán', lo rompía. Ya no. (_ahito_ ¿ahora es 'ahíto'? Antes rompía diptongo. Si ya no los rompe - si, si, todos pensamos lo mismo... - hay que tildar)



Sí señoara Charrúa deveninda en Gringa .
Acabo de consultarlo, y hay que tildarla:

ahíto, ta.
(Quizá del lat. infīctus, part. pas. de infigĕre 'clavar', 'hundir en algo').
1. adj. Que padece alguna indigestión o empacho.
2. adj. Saciado, harto. U. t. en sent. fig.
3. adj. Cansado o fastidiado de alguien o algo.
4. adj. ant. Quieto, permanente en su lugar.
5. m. Indigestión, empacho.
(Fuente: DRAE)


----------



## Gabriel

Gabriel said:


> Sí señora Charrúa devenida en Gringa .
> Acabo de consultarlo, y hay que tildarla:
> 
> ahíto, ta.
> (Quizá del lat. infīctus, part. pas. de infigĕre 'clavar', 'hundir en algo').
> 1. adj. Que padece alguna indigestión o empacho.
> 2. adj. Saciado, harto. U. t. en sent. fig.
> 3. adj. Cansado o fastidiado de alguien o algo.
> 4. adj. ant. Quieto, permanente en su lugar.
> 5. m. Indigestión, empacho.
> (Fuente: DRAE)



Con respecto a "truhan", muy interesante:

truhan, na o truhán, na.
(Del fr. truand).
1. adj. Dicho de una persona: Sin vergüenza, que vive de engaños y estafas. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que con bufonadas, gestos, cuentos o patrañas procura divertir y hacer reír. U. t. c. s.
(Fuente: DRAE)

Parece que el DRAE tampoco se adaptó aún en este caso, porque si la h no rompe diptongo tampoco lo hace el tilde en la á, por lo que ortográficamente sigue siendo un monosílabo (por más que lo pronunciemos en dos sílabas). También "guion" aún figura como "guion o guión". Supongo que eso va a cambiar cuando el DRAE se adapte a las nuevas reglas.


----------



## duvija

Gabriel said:


> Con respecto a "truhan", muy interesante:
> 
> truhan, na o truhán, na.
> (Del fr. truand).
> 1. adj. Dicho de una persona: Sin vergüenza, que vive de engaños y estafas. U. t. c. s.
> 2. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que con bufonadas, gestos, cuentos o patrañas procura divertir y hacer reír. U. t. c. s.
> (Fuente: DRAE)
> 
> Parece que el DRAE tampoco se adaptó aún en este caso, porque si la h no rompe diptongo tampoco lo hace el tilde en la á, por lo que ortográficamente sigue siendo un monosílabo (por más que lo pronunciemos en dos sílabas). También "guion" aún figura como "guion o guión". Supongo que eso va a cambiar cuando el DRAE se adapte a las nuevas reglas.



Leí por ahí que la RAE se iba a privatizar. Creo que todos nosotros podríamos invertir nuestros ahorros en acciones en la nueva que limpiaría, puliría... Y de ahí a golpe de estado, un solo paso.


----------



## flljob

Insisto, debería escribirse *trühán**.


*​Saludotes


----------



## Peterdg

Gabriel said:


> Supongo que te refieres a este caso en particular. En palabras como "río" vs "rio", claro que tiene que ver.


Pues no. En palabras como "río", "frío" etc. el hecho de que la tilde rompa el diptongo en hiato es una *consecuencia* de poner la tilde* pero no es la razón por la que se pone la tilde*.

Se pone la tilde porque el acento prosódico de la palabra cae en la vocal débil en la combinación de una vocal fuerte y una débil. Esa es la razón. 

Como ya he comentado en otro hilo, en Bélgica ningún alumno de español ni siquiera sabe lo que es un hiato (a no ser que estudie fonología en un nivel universitario); sin embargo, pueden aplicar las reglas de la tildación sin ningún problema: sólo se basan en dónde cae el acento prosódico para saber dónde poner una tilde o no.


----------



## Gabriel

Peterdg said:


> ... *la tildación no tiene nada que ver con hiatos*.
> 
> ... el hecho de que la tilde rompa el diptongo en hiato es una *consecuencia* de poner la tilde



¡Santas contradicciones Batman, digo Peter! 

Entiendo lo que quieres decir, más o menos. Creo que me acabas de enseñar una nueva regla:

"Cuando el acento cae sobre una vocal cerrada que está junto a una abierta, lleva tilde". Esta regla sería superior (anterior) a la de la sílaba tónica (grave, aguda esdrújula) y con qué letra termina la palabra. Yo siempre lo explicaba al revés. Primero lo de grave, aguda, etc.. y luego, como excepción a dicha regla, cuando hay que romper el diptongo.


----------



## ACQM

duvija said:


> Uh, perdón. La diéresis también se usa en inglés para lo mismo, como aquí.
> Que yo lo considere una bobada no implica para nada que realmente lo sea.



De hecho, en catalán se ahorran muchos rollos de estos usando la diéresis, porque no hay motivo en empecinarse en que en una palabra existe diptongo cuando todos sabemos que no es verdad, sólo porque no seamos capaces de acentuarla.

Guion, ion, ... según la ortografía española actual, no hay forma humana de escribirlas tal como se pronuncian. La diéresis se utilizó antiguamente para esto, y bien se podría recuperar. Es ridículo que la RAE acepte que son bisílabas, pero nos obligue a escribirlas como si fueran monosílabas, porque no sabe qué hacer.

EDITO: En la "Canción del pirata" de Espronceda yo siempre vi escrito "La luna en el mar rïela".


----------



## Gabriel

ACQM said:


> De hecho, en catalán se ahorran muchos rollos de estos usando la diéresis, porque no hay motivo en empecinarse en que en una palabra existe diptongo cuando todos sabemos que no es verdad, sólo porque no seamos capaces de acentuarla.
> 
> Guion, ion, ... según la ortografía española actual, no hay forma humana de escribirlas tal como se pronuncian. La diéresis se utilizó antiguamente para esto, y bien se podría recuperar. Es ridículo que la RAE acepte que son bisílabas, pero nos obligue a escribirlas como si fueran monosílabas, porque no sabe qué hacer.
> 
> EDITO: En la "Canción del pirata" de Espronceda yo siempre vi escrito "La luna en el mar rïela".



Comparto pero no me parece tan grave. Muchos idiomas no tienen signos para marcar la vocal tónica y no tienen mayores dificultades en saber cuál es dicha vocal o cuántas sílabas tiene la palabra. En algunos idiomas (ejemplo: hebreo) la mayoría de las vocales ni siquiera se escriben, ¡ni hablar de tildarlas!

Tal vez una propuesta superadora (ahora me linchan) sería eliminar los tildes.


----------



## ACQM

Gabriel said:


> Tal vez una propuesta superadora (ahora me linchan) sería eliminar los tildes.



Yo voy buscando cantos para la lapidación.


----------



## Peón

ACQM said:


> Yo voy buscando cantos para la lapidación.



Ya lo hicieron con   Bello y Sarmiento.... y también entonces las piedras vinieron de la madre patria....


----------



## duvija

Eliminar tildes no es problema. Inglés se las arregla sin tildes ni diéresis y ni siquiera con una pronunciación parecida a la vieja escritura que se mantuvo. Y ni hablemos del chino... 
No todos los sistemas de escritura son tan perfectos como el silabario coreano.


----------



## Julvenzor

ACQM said:
			
		

> Yo voy buscando cantos para la lapidación.




¡Qué cantos ni qué leches! Yo también iré recogiendo buenos pedruscos del polvero que me queda cerca.




Peón said:


> Ya lo hicieron con   Bello y Sarmiento.... y también entonces las piedras vinieron de la madre patria....




Bello era proleísmo, su lapidación no cuenta.


Para mí las tildes con una herramienta, una ayuda, una colaboración, una marca de pronunciación, una criba ante el vulgo, los analfabetos y pseudointelectuales.

Un saludo.


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> Eliminar tildes no es problema. Inglés se las arregla sin tildes ni diéresis



Comparto la opinión yorugua.


----------



## swift

Julvenzor said:


> Para mí las tildes con una herramienta, una ayuda, una colaboración, una marca de pronunciación, una criba ante el vulgo, los analfabetos y pseudointelectuales.


Uff. Pobrecitos de los que tienen que arreglárselas con leer en hebreo, sin vocales ni mayúsculas.


----------



## Peón

swift said:


> Uff. Pobrecitos de los que tienen que arreglárselas con leer en hebreo, sin vocales ni mayúsculas.



Son unos analfabestias son...


----------



## Quiviscumque

ACQM said:


> EDITO: En la "Canción del pirata" de Espronceda yo siempre vi escrito "La luna en el mar rïela".



Así es. Al leer versos es importante saberr si hay hiato o no lo hay. Por eso al escribirlos es costumbre señalarlo  con la diéresis: _ruïdo, süave_.


----------



## Peterdg

No entiendo de dónde viene esa obsesión de querer indicar si algo es un hiato o un diptongo. No importa. El objetivo de la ortografía no es indicar cómo se pronuncia cierta palabra: el objetivo es que el que lea lo que está escrito, lo entienda e interprete correctamente, con el menor grado de ambigüedades. El hecho de que la ortografía española represente bastante bien la pronunciación es una consecuencia fortuita de la ortografía, pero no es esencial.


Gabriel said:


> Comparto pero no me parece tan grave. Muchos idiomas no tienen signos para marcar la vocal tónica y no tienen mayores dificultades en saber cuál es dicha vocal o cuántas sílabas tiene la palabra.


Si tomamos como ejemplo el inglés (pero también valdría para el neerlandés, el francés o el alemán) no es importante indicar dónde recae el acento prosódico porque no importa para el significado. El español es diferente en este aspecto: "canto" no es lo mismo que "cantó"; "rio" no es lo mismo que "río".

Saber si algo se pronuncia en dos o tres sílabas o si algo es un hiato o un diptongo no importa para la interpretación de la palabra cuando se lee. Que yo sepa, sólo hay un (1) caso en español en el que sí importa: es con la palabra "pie", y eso es todo. En este caso aceptaría que pusiesen una tilde diacrítica.

Por las razones expuestas, no me opongo, ni mucho menos, a la nueva norma en cuanto a palabras como "guion", "truhan" etc. porque no induce ninguna ambigüedad. Pero sí me opongo a la supresión de la tilde en los demostrativos y en "sólo" porque en este caso sí la supresión de la tilde induce ambigüedades.



> Tal vez una propuesta superadora (ahora me linchan) sería eliminar los tildes.


Con las razones que expuse antes, me parece ser una mala idea.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Peterdg said:


> No entiendo de dónde viene esa obsesión de querer indicar si algo es un hiato o un diptongo. No importa. El objetivo de la ortografía no es indicar cómo se pronuncia cierta palabra: el objetivo es que el que lea lo que está escrito, lo entienda e interprete correctamente, con el menor grado de ambigüedades. El hecho de que la ortografía española represente bastante bien la pronunciación es una consecuencia fortuita de la ortografía, pero no es esencial.



Hola:

Pues no... yo no sé si es mejor o peor... pero lo cambiaron, a mí no me lo enseñaron así.

Me encanta que haya quienes lo vean mucho más positivo... para mí es como una patada en los huevos.

Saludos.


----------



## ACQM

Peterdg said:


> No entiendo de dónde viene esa obsesión de querer indicar si algo es un hiato o un diptongo. No importa. El objetivo de la ortografía no es indicar cómo se pronuncia cierta palabra: el objetivo es que el que lea lo que está escrito, lo entienda e interprete correctamente, con el menor grado de ambigüedades. El hecho de que la ortografía española represente bastante bien la pronunciación es una consecuencia fortuita de la ortografía, pero no es esencial.
> Si tomamos como ejemplo el inglés (pero también valdría para el neerlandés, el francés o el alemán) no es importante indicar dónde recae el acento prosódico porque no importa para el significado. El español es diferente en este aspecto: "canto" no es lo mismo que "cantó"; "rio" no es lo mismo que "río".



Ahora me das cierta penita Peter. Te has acostumbrado a tener que saber de antemano como se pronuncia una palabra para leerla, es algo que se da en muchos idiomas, pero por suerte, en español, estamos acostumbrados a poder leer cualquier palabra aunque no la conozcamos de antemano. Esa "consecuencia" es algo importantísimo y que nos ayuda muchísimo en español. Que otros no puedan aspirar a eso, no nos quita las ganas a hacerlo nosotros. Queremos poder leer cualquier palabra sin lugar a dudas, queremos que la forma de escribir una palabra refleje la forma en que se pronuncia.

Recuerdo un reportaje sobre la serie de televisión Urgencias (ER) de EEUU, en la que los actores explicaban que necesitaban asesores para aprender a pronunciar las palabras técnicas de medicina que aparecían en el guïon, me pareció bastante triste.

De la misma manera no planteamos quitar los signos de puntuación, que tanto nos ayudan, porque haya escrituras en las que no existan. No vamos a copiar los problemas, mejor compiemos las soluciones.

PD Por cierto, el francés es un muy mal ejemplo, todas las palabras francesas son agudas, no necesitan marcar el acento prosódico, porque es evidente.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sin la tilde en _guión_ yo leo *[gí-on]*.


----------



## Julvenzor

XiaoRoel said:


> Sin la tilde en _guión_ yo leo *[gí-on]*.




Me autocito para darle mi apoyo en la causa:




			
				Julvenzor said:
			
		

> ¿No estiman estos doctos de la RAE que "guion" se pronunciaría entonces  "guÍon"? ¿Tan difícil habría sido permitir ambas formas según cómo lo  pronuncie el hablante? ¿Algo como "vídeo" o "video"? Si es que...




¡Cuán grato tenerlo cerca, Xiao!


----------



## Gabriel

¡Pero no, hombres! |'gui-on| REQUERIRÍA tilde en la i.

Es como decir que si a canción le saco el tilde (cancion) la leo |can-'ci-on| en lugar de |'can-cion|.


----------



## Peterdg

Gabriel said:


> ¡Pero no, hombres! |'gui-on| REQUERIRÍA tilde en la i.
> 
> Es como decir que si a canción le saco el tilde (cancion) la leo |can-'ci-on| en lugar de |'can-cion|.


Gabriel, el razonamiento va así:

"guion": *sé que hay un hiato *y por ende, "guion" tiene dos sílabas: gui|on. Es una palabra que termina en "n" así que el acento prosódico recae en la penúltima sílaba si no hay tilde en la última sílaba. Por consecuencia, sin tilde, el acento prosódico recae en la "i", de la penúltima sílaba.

La parte en negrita y subrayada es donde se equivocan: está prohibido saber que hay un hiato (a efectos de la tildación). El concepto "hiato" simplemente ya no existe en cuanto a la tildación (1), pero es muy difícil convencerlos.

EDIT: en cuanto a la combinación de dos vocales fuertes ("a", "e" y "o"), la regla dice que siempre forman dos sílabas.
EDIT2: (1) o, para decirlo de otra manera: toda combinación de una vocal fuerte con una vocal débil se considera como si fuera una (1) sílaba (siempre a efectos de la tildación). Hay unas consideraciones adicionales si aparecen más de dos vocales juntas (por ejemplo: "creíais" o "creías"), pero eso es un detalle.


----------



## Gabriel

Peter,

Exactamente, y es lo que estoy diciendo desde el principio.
Una cosa es la fonética y otra al ortografía. En español se acercan bastante, pero no abusemos.
Yo pronuncio |a-'e-reo|, |flu-'i-do|, |'cra-neo|, |gui-'on|, |gol-'peo|. ¿Qué hago? ¿Escribo aereo, fluído, craneo, guión?
¿Emipieso a escribir "sapato"?
Erradiquemos la ce-ci. En España escríbanlo ze-zi y en América se-si. Bueno, eliminemos la c completamente y nos quedamos con ka-ke-ki-ko-ku, y de paso tiramos la q también con su u muda y todo. I ya que estramos elminemos la y cuando suena como i, a partir de oi (¿Para ké diablos eksiste la ache si no tiene sonido? Ni para romper diptogos sirve).
Loh andaluce pueden ahorrar mucha tinta no escribiendo toda lah ese finale (y de paso les regalamos la h muda que acabamos de tirar para que la usen como aspirada).

Sí, entendí desde la pregunta original que el motivo para ponerle el acento a guión es porque, si la pronuncio como dos sílabas, es aguda terminada en vocal y por "la regla" va acentuada. El problema es que la misma regla me dice que tengo un diptongo y por lo tanto tengo una sola sílaba, y los monosílabos no se acentúan (salvo que bla bla bla..., que no es el caso de guion).

Por eso digo que se forma una paradoja contradictoria (¿o era una contradicción paradójica?):
Si la pronuncio en dos sílabas, no tengo forma de escribirla correctamente porque por más tilde que le ponga siempre me queda monosílaba.
Lo mismo que me pasa con mis otras palabras:
|a-'e-reo| es grave terminada en vocal por lo que no lleva tilde, pero cuando la escribo aereo me queda |a-e-'re-o|.
|flu-'i-do| no le puedo poner la tilde en la i porque, la pronuncies |'flui-do| o |flu-'i-do|, es grave terminada en vocal.
|'cra-neo| ya se escribe cráneo de entrada. En este caso el problema diptogo/hiato se da en una sílaba no tónica, así que poner o sacar el tilde en otra sílaba no me va a ayudar.
|gol-'peo| lo mismo. Ya se escribe "golpeó". Sacar el tilde no me ayuda a transformar la o en vocal abierta para generar el diptongo ortográfico, además, si lo hago, me queda "golpeo" que es otra palabra que ya existe y se pronuncia |gol-'pe-o|.

En fin, no podemos andar adaptando la ortografía al modo particular de pronunciar de cada uno.
Pronunciemos como queramos, pero tratemos de tener una ortografía homogenea (no le puse el tilde porque yo la pronuncio |o-mo-'ge-nea|, grave terminada en vocal, no lleva tilde )

PD: Sigo sin entender cómo "guion" puede sonar a "guí-on".  Es como que me digan que "cuan" debería escribirse "cuán" (que se pronunciaría |cu-'an|) porque si no suena a |'cu-an|.


----------



## Lujolor

Según la RAE va sin tilde porque es un monosílabo.(Justamente se da como ejemplo en la página web.)
Si existiera la palabra guíon si llevaría tilde para romper el diptongo.


----------



## Palauspain

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
¿Es correcto ahora (según del RAE) que no hay una diferencia entre guión y guion?  ¿No hay un matiz en el uso de cotidiano?



*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## jsvillar

Sí hay matiz de uso, pero dicen que siguiendo el principio de que haya sólo una forma de escribir las palabras, ahora hay que escribirla como si se pronunciara con diptongo.

Para mí, que lo pronuncio en dos sílabas así que es eso rompe el principio de que se escribe como se pronuncia: guión=gui-*ó*n, guion=gu*io*n


----------



## Circunflejo

Palauspain said:


> ¿Es correcto ahora (según del RAE) que no hay una diferencia entre guión y guion?



La RAE dice que ahora hay que escribir guion pero que puede pronunciarlo en una sola sílaba o en dos.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Click ► ► ►  Guion o Guión


La forma correcta de escribir esta palabra es *guion*, sin acento. *Guión*, con tilde, debe evitarse, pues se trata de un monosílabo.

Anteriormente, _guion _se podía escribir con acento gráfico, pues se consideraba que en la oralidad la palabra podía ser pronunciada tanto un diptongo (_gion_) como un hiato (_gi-ón_). Esta última realización la convertía en una palabra bisílaba aguda terminada en -_n_, por lo que debía acentuarse.


Actualmente, sin embargo, la palabra *guion es considerada un monosílabo en cuyo núcleo silábico se produce un diptongo*, y, por lo tanto, por regla ortográfica, al igual que en todos los monosílabos (salvo excepciones puntuales), debe escribirse sin acento gráfico.

_Guion _es un sustantivo masculino utilizado para referirse a un escrito breve donde se apuntan ideas con el fin de que sirva de guía, es también el texto que contiene un filme, un programa de radio o de televisión con todos los detalles para su realización, así como un signo gráfico (-) usado para separar palabras.

*Por ejemplo:*


Haré un guion para no perderme durante la presentación.
Se dedicó a la escritura de guiones por encargo.
Las palabras compuestas no necesitan separarse por guion.


----------



## jsvillar

pepitoHorizonte said:


> pues se trata de un monosílabo.


¡No, lo peor es que la RAE lo define como monosílabo después de decir que se pronuncia como monosílabo o bisílabo, y que ambas pronunciaciones son correctas!
_Así que prima la norma de escribir cada palabra de una sola manera por delante de la de escribir la palabra como se pronuncia.
De acuerdo con dichas convenciones, y con independencia de cuál sea su articulación real en palabras concretas, se consideran siempre diptongos a efectos ortográficos las combinaciones siguientes:Palabras como guion, truhan, fie, liais, etc., se escriben sin tilde | Real Academia Española_
(las caritas de horror las he añadido yo, no la RAE, aunque Pérez Reverte ya añadiría esas caritas al diccionario, ya...)

No es por ser malo, pero de ahí derivará que desaparezcan otras palabras con acentuación opcional como 'v*í*deo/vid*e*o', omoplato, y muchas que acaban en íaco, como 'austr*í*aco/austr*ia*co', celíaco, policíaco,... ¿Por qué esas siguen apareciendo con las dos variantes y en cambio 'guión' sólo aparece como monosílabo? Venga, toda América a pronunciar 'vídeo' o, como son mayoría, todos los españoles a pronunciar 'video'.


----------



## jilar

A mi modo de ver esto es sólo un problema que tienen los propios académicos, ponerse de acuerdo.
Los que tenemos unos añitos ya vemos que sus normas o reglas son como las modas, ahora son unas y luego otras, y en ambos casos siempre tienen una explicación para así justificar su norma o simple recomendación.

Desde que tengo uso de razón ha sido guión, con tilde, incluso el corrector automático así lo hace. Es en la última ortografía que lo han cambiado, así como otros términos que incluían tilde (caso de sólo y solo) con una clara línea u objetivo; eliminar tildes. Quizá por simplificarlo y ponérselo fácil a los nuevos estudiantes. O por simplificar su escritura en general, vete tú a saber.

Yo lo escribo como lo pronuncio (y aunque intente ponerlo como dice la norma ahora, el propio corrector le pone la tilde, clara muestra de que el corrector sigue la norma anterior), haciendo hiato, así que siendo dos sílabas (gui - on) con acentuación aguda y acabada en n, debe tildarse.

Otros casos donde parece haber dos formas de pronunciar, y así escribir (al menos en teoría), sería por ejemplo:
Ruído.
Que oficialmente en castellano es ruido (con diptongo, luego una sílaba, rui).

Por aquí, Galicia, decimos diferente:
Ruído, frente a por ejemplo cuido.

Y en general UI es hiato: así puede leerse, fluído, ruín, ...
Lo que no sé es si es por influencia del gallego, que podría ser. Pero he visto lo mismo en otras personas que no son gallegas.


----------



## Amapolas

jilar said:


> A mi modo de ver esto es sólo un problema que tienen los propios académicos, ponerse de acuerdo.
> Los que tenemos unos añitos ya vemos que sus normas o reglas son como las modas, ahora son unas y luego otras, y en ambos casos siempre tienen una explicación para así justificar su norma o simple recomendación.


 Tal cual. 
Como yo también tengo unos añitos y, además, soy terca, lo seguiré escribiendo con acento porque para mí es un bisílabo y punto en boca.


----------



## Xiscomx

Amapolas said:


> Tal cual.
> Como yo también tengo unos añitos y, además, soy terca, lo seguiré escribiendo con acento porque para mí es un bisílabo y punto en boca.


Pues el que te lea y no tenga tantos añitos (no te enfades que no te tildo de vieja) puede pensar que estás cometiendo una falta ortográfica y no una terca voluntad.


----------



## Peterdg

Ya lo he comentado no sé cuántas veces: "*La tilde (ya) no sirve para indicar hiato o diptongo*".

Su único objetivo es indicar *dónde recae el acento prosódico *en una palabra.

Y es una decisión lógica de la RAE: el único símbolo (la tilde) no puede servir dos maestros: (1) indicar el acento prosódico y 2) indicar hiato o diptongo.

Hay varias razones:

1) Hay gente que pronuncia cierta palabra con diptongo y hay otra gente que la pronuncia con hiato.
2) Hay palabras que se pronuncian con hiato y que nunca llevaron una tilde para quebrar el diptongo.
3) Si la tilde tiene que diferenciar entre hiato y diptongo, introduce inconsistencias.

Si queréis ejemplos, dímelo.


----------



## S.V.

Técnicamente, la crema clásica sí habría podido marcarlo en español: _guïón, fïé, algebráïco._ Aunque eso ya parece francés.


----------



## jilar

S.V. said:


> Técnicamente, la crema clásica sí habría podido marcarlo en español: _guïón, fïé, algebráïco._ Aunque eso ya parece francés.


O el uso de la j para la i diptongada (que es el origen de la j en latín. Aunque esto pasó a la y en castellano, aunque solo algunas palabras: rey, pero reina, ley, soy, hoy, estoy), y la w para la u diptongada. 
Ejemplo:
pje(diptongo, una sílaba y no hay que tildar) / pié (hiato, aguda acabada en vocal) /pie (dos sílabas, llana)

¿Pero qué parecería?
Mjércoles, jweves, vjernes, pjerna, bjen, bwen, rejna...

Todo es acostumbrarse. Ya han existido cambios en la forma de escribir antes de nosotros estar en este mundo... Y la humanidad no se ha extinguido.


----------



## jsvillar

@Peterdg , ¿puedes dar los ejemplos que ofreces?, no estoy seguro de entender tu punto de vista. Si la tilde sirve para indicar dónde está el acento prosódico, entonces en el 99% de los casos marca los diptongos e hiatos. Guión tiene una tilde en teoría 'incorrecta' en el acento prosódico, ya que parece monosílaba; la explicación es que marca también el hiato, es polisílaba aguda acabada en 'n'.

Tu primera razón no la comparto, si varias personas pronuncian de manera distinta la misma palabra y ambas son correctas, pongamos tildes para marcar la pronunciación deseada. Esa regla se aplica con polisílabas como vídeo/video, no sé por qué no se puede aplicar con monosílabas/polisílabas como guión.

Respecto a las excepciones, hay algunas, por ejemplo 'hiato'. Tanto si pronuncio 'hi-a-to' como 'hia-to', en ambos casos no lleva tilde. Por eso, como dice @S.V. , antiguamente se usaba la diéresis, y todavía se sigue usando en poesía para marcar cuando no se hace diptongo. Así que en función de la pronunciación se escribiría 'hiato' o 'hïato'.


----------



## anahiseri

Yo también pienso que debería aceptarse la ortografía *guión,  *pero aún me gusta menos otra decisión de la RAE:
  ponerle la tilde a *búho.*
Creo que la h es suficiente para romper un posible diptongo; y de todos modos es muy difícil, casi imposible, pronunciar *buho *como diptongo.


----------



## Peterdg

jsvillar said:


> Si la tilde sirve para indicar dónde está el acento prosódico, entonces en el 99% de los casos marca los diptongos e hiatos.


Sí. Pero el hecho de romper el diptongo es la consecuencia de poner la tilde; no es la razón por la que se pone la tilde. Ya lo comenté en este mismo hilo (desde la unión de los hilos) aquí.


jsvillar said:


> ¿puedes dar los ejemplos que ofreces?


1) por ejemplo: "guion". Por el propio comentario del DPD en el que dicen que se puede continuar a poner la tilde si se pronuncia con hiato (una recomendación que ya no es válida).
2) por ejemplo: "contribuido", "atribuido", "ruina". La combinación "ui" en estas palabras, es un hiato (Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española, 1.4.11e). Otros ejemplos: la combinación "uo" es hiato en  "sinuoso" y "tortuoso" pero es diptongo en "acuoso".
3) incongruencias: si tuviéramos que quebrar el diptongo con una tilde en las palabras que siguen, cambiaríamos el acento prosódico: "*arruínado", "*huídizo".

En cuanto a número 2), os pongo un enlace hacia otro hilo (hay que leer +/- cuatro aportes para entender lo que voy a explicar). El concepto de hiato/diptongo es a veces una ilusión. Os han enseñado que hay que poner una tilde para romper un diptongo en hiato. Si no hay una tilde escrita, pensáis que es un diptongo mientras que en realidad es un hiato (como con "atribuido" etc).



anahiseri said:


> Creo que la h es suficiente para romper un posible diptongo;


Y, ¿qué piensas de "truhan"? Antes, se escribía con tilde.

La "h" nunca cuenta en cuanto a la tildación. Para decidir si hay que escribir una tilde, hay que considerar la palabra como si no estuviera la "h"; entonces "búo" y por eso "búho".


----------



## Graciela J

anahiseri said:


> Creo que la h es suficiente para romper un posible diptongo; y de todos modos es muy difícil, casi imposible, pronunciar *buho *como diptongo.



La h no rompe el diptongo. "Sahumar" tiene dos sílabas, no tres.


----------



## Amapolas

Peterdg said:


> Otros ejemplos: la combinación "uo" es hiato en "sinuoso" y "tortuoso" pero es diptongo en "acuoso".


Y seguramente dependerá de las variantes regionales o aun personales: por acá, tanto sinuoso como tortuoso se pronuncian con diptongo, igual que acuoso.


Graciela J said:


> La h no rompe el diptongo. "Sahumar" tiene dos sílabas, no tres.


Y esto es tal cual lo que dice el DPD _online_. Pero ya empiezo a dudar, porque nos cambian las reglas a cada rato y no llegan a actualizar la información que proveen en su sitio web.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Quique Alfaro said:


> (Es una regla que a mí no me gusta y sigo acentuando como antes.)


 También yo, sobre todo con el adverbio 'sólo'.


----------



## Peterdg

Amapolas said:


> Y seguramente dependerá de las variantes regionales o aun personales: por acá, tanto sinuoso como tortuoso se pronuncian con diptongo, igual que acuoso.


¡Exactamente! Esa es, al lado de las otras razones que indiqué, también una razón por la que "quebrar el diptongo en hiato" con una tilde es imposible si se requiere una ortografía sin incongruencias o ambigüedades.


----------

